# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  مرحبا يا حلوين

## الوسادة

مرحبا يا حلوين كيفكم عنجد انا مشتاقة للمنتدى ولكل الاعضاء

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*هلا مراحب . . 

كيفك يـ الوسادة 

شو أخباركـ ,,

يا ريت كل الأعضاء يرجعوا متل زمان !!*

----------


## الوسادة

اه والله يا ريت بس مشاغل الحياة هيك بتعمل فينا دايما  :Frown:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كيف دراستكـ ولا خلصتي جامعه ؟؟

----------


## الوسادة

لا والله لسه بالجامعة  :Smile:  ، مو لهالدرجة كبرت

----------


## shams spring

*هلا وغلا 

واحنا مشتااقين كمان 

كيفك انتي ؟*

----------


## mylife079

:Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*وانا كمان*

----------


## M7MD

*سلام 

أتنمنى كل الموجودين على هذا المنتدى يكونوا بخير .. 

و اتمنى الكثيرون حققوا جميع أمنياتهم 

.. و حاليا يقوموا بتحقيق امنيات جديدة 
*

----------

